# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Dell PR02X docking station

## nkarama

Πλήρως λειτουργικό με το τροφοδοτικό του στα €20.

IMG_1424.jpg

----------

